# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Ventas de carne cerdo cayeron 15% por temor infundado a influenza

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Consumo per cápita en Perú es uno de los más bajos de la región, afirma Minag*   _El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton,_ _participa de la campaña Perú sin Gripe Porcina._  *Lima, may. 05 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, informó hoy que las ventas de carne de cerdo han registrado una caída de hasta 15 por ciento en las últimas semanas debido a que la población relaciona su consumo con el virus de la influenza norteamericana.  
Dijo que uno de los mayores problemas que se está presentando es el almacenamiento de carne de cerdo ante su menor demanda. 
Esto afecta a los productores locales por ello es necesario impulsar el consumo de esta carne que ya tiene un consumo per cápita bastante bajo en el país, manifestó. 
Precisó que el consumo per cápita de carne de cerdo promedio llega a 4.1 kilos, uno de los más bajos de la región. 
En tanto, el consumo de res es de 5.6 kilos anuales por persona, mientras que el consumo per cápita de pollo supera los 30 kilos y en Lima se llega hasta 50 kilos. 
Por ello es necesario que la población se informe bien de que no hay ningún riesgo en consumir este carne. Por el contrario, tiene menos colesterol y es más saludable, manifestó el ministro. 
La producción nacional de carne de cerdo en el 2008 fue de 115,196 toneladas métricas, y el 70 por ciento correspondió a la crianza intensiva en granjas con algún grado de tecnificación. 
El resto correspondió a la producción familiar en áreas rurales destinada al autoconsumo, dijo luego de participar en el Festival Gastronómico Porcino, en el distrito limeño de Jesús María, para impulsar el consumo de la carne de cerdo. 
Lima es la región que tiene el 69 por ciento del total de granjas y aporta el 44 por ciento de la producción nacional. 
Leyton destacó que Perú tiene condiciones inmejorables para la producción de cerdos por la presencia de ventajas comparativas que permiten alcanzar índices de productividad similares a países tradicionalmente productores y exportadores de cerdo y sus derivados.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carlos lezama.*Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de carne bovina y de cerdo Artículo: Consumo per cápita de carne de cerdo en Lima aumentó 60% el 2010 En 4 años podremos exportar carne de cerdo a principales mercados Venta de carne de cerdo ya se está recuperando, afirma ministro Leyton Minag inició ferias populares de la granja a la olla con venta de carne de cerdo a S/. 6,50 el kilo

----------

